

"Grooks" by Piet Hein - garret
http://www.chat.carleton.ca/~tcstewar/grooks/

======
captain-m

      Nature, it seems, is the popular name
      for milliards and milliards and milliards
      of particles playing their infinite game
      of billiards and billiards and billiards.

------
noonespecial
_Experts have their expert fun ex cathedra telling one just how nothing can be
done._

Outstanding.

